# RootzWiki Shutdown on the 18th



## Eldrlight (Dec 14, 2011)

DrMacinyasha said:


> The staff have discussed it, and it's all but confirmed that we're going to go through with a blackout here. B16 and birdman have just been busy with the heavy metal poisoning from all the shinies they played with, and five-day hangover from CES.


http://rootzwiki.com...dark-on-jan-18/

* Wikipedia will shut down at midnight in protest of SOPA bill*

So we may not be able to check for ICS tomorrow :-( on Rootzwiki


----------



## jkabaseball (Oct 6, 2011)

You know that the SOPA bill has been canned right? I don't see the point of doing this anymore......


----------



## jimbob (Nov 24, 2011)

still works lol


----------



## austinb324 (Aug 28, 2011)

jkabaseball said:


> You know that the SOPA bill has been canned right? I don't see the point of doing this anymore......


Actually you should go read the news again. They pulled a fast one on you.

Also remember, if nothing else, it will raise awareness for the future.


----------



## Eldrlight (Dec 14, 2011)

Yeh I don't know if there going to still do it or not they did not say in the post if they were going to. I think Wikipedia is still going to do it though.


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

austinb324 said:


> Actually you should go read the news again. They pulled a fast one on you.
> 
> Also remember, if nothing else, it will raise awareness for the future.


This ^^
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## bigtex52 (Oct 24, 2011)

As if Congress is going to really take notice of Rootzwiki or Wikipedia shutting down for a day.







You might as well do something like drink a twelve pack od beer in protest. At least it will be fun when they don't notice.


----------



## TheTyler0013 (Jun 27, 2011)

well I haven't kept up on the sopa act... I am annoyed about this. Is there reason to worry. Can someone explain in lamens terms what this act will do??? And do you actually think it will pass

Sent from my GalaxyNexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Eldrlight (Dec 14, 2011)

http://wikimediafoundation.org/wiki/English_Wikipedia_anti-SOPA_blackout


----------



## Soapinmouth (Jun 21, 2011)

bigtex52 said:


> As if Congress is going to really take notice of Rootzwiki or Wikipedia shutting down for a day. You might as well do something like drink a twelve pack od beer in protest. At least it will be fun when they don't notice.


That's not the point, the point is to raise awareness of the community, which very well can make a difference.

Sent from my GalaxyNexus using Tapatalk


----------



## koaschten (Aug 31, 2011)

PIPA is still out there....


----------



## andrewc513 (Jul 31, 2011)

bigtex52 said:


> As if Congress is going to really take notice of Rootzwiki or Wikipedia shutting down for a day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, but their constituents will. That's the point, to make the people ring their reps' phones off the hook against SOPA/PIPA.


----------



## JustinTime (Dec 15, 2011)

Anynow who objects to the bill, or the thought of making a bil like this, should write their congressman or woman and their senator. If you have the time to post here you have the time to write them and it will be way more effective!


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

There's still two bills going through which are just as bad as SOPA, so if anything, blacking out will speak against those as well.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

jkabaseball said:


> You know that the SOPA bill has been canned right? I don't see the point of doing this anymore......


Not to try to throw any direct blame at the quote by the commenter, but comments like that are exactly why we need sites to post notices and/or shut down. I commend you for taking the time to know what SOPA is, but it doesn't look like you have gone much past the headlines or a short story on a news site. SOPA is just the tip of the iceberg and this whole thing has been stewing for years around congress and other governmental branches (almost since after the DMCA was passed). If you genuinely have an interest in knowing more and finding out why there is still a point, take a look at either the stories posted on http://news.ycombinator.com/ the past few months or go over to http://reddit.com and look. You'll learn quite a bit and why things are still dangerous









Giving up and saying "we won" because some bill is not going to vote is silly. Hollywood and the recording industry will NEVER give up on this and if average people like us turn our backs for just a minute, they will try to slip that same bill in somehow in congress.

I have never seen such a big group of Luddites as the media industry.

Things they have claimed will "destroy their industry" but have not and still they have record profits:

1) TV
2) VHS
3) Cassette tapes
4) Recordable CDs and DVDs
5) MP3s and MP3 players
6) Probably more, but all I can think of off the top of my head

To say average people have no voice in this is also silly, because obviously people are listening now...well some are, but more will hopefully after tomorrow.

tl;dr: SOPA not being voted on means a battle was won...but not the war.

Sadly it's not so much of *if* something like SOPA or PIPA will pass, but when they will









All we can do is be vigilant and turn them back as they come.


----------



## psygn (Oct 17, 2011)

Sounds like it'd be preaching to the choir. We're all geeks here and in the know, aren't we?


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

The page is up, just click the news tab







the forum still be up as well.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Kayone (Aug 25, 2011)

Hate to break it to you, but SOPA is not canned. It was put on hold, but they're bringing it back in February.
PIPA is still out there.


----------



## lynyrd65 (Oct 8, 2011)

I wonder if anyone else has realized that tapatalk still works?








I must be the only poster on the whole site.

I contacted my rep and senators. You should too!

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Kayone (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm just using Chrome and haven't noticed the site not working.


----------



## AciD_LingK (Aug 8, 2011)

"In 2012, I will only support candidates who stand for Internet freedom and who oppose the PROTECT IP Act and SOPA. I will work against any candidate, of any party, who votes to censor and stifle the Internet."

http://voteforthenet.com/

And please check out Demand Progress Site. They help you send the letters, Give you the phone numbers. It takes a few minutes a day to just do something that helps the cause.

http://demandprogress.org/


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

http://www.nytimes.com/2012/01/19/technology/web-protests-piracy-bill-and-2-key-senators-change-course.html


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

As websites from Wikipedia to Wired went dark Wednesday to protest anti-piracy bills, some co-sponsors of the legislation in Congress said they're withdrawing their support for the bills.
Pulling out were: Sen. Marco Rubio (R-Florida), who was a co-sponsor of the Protect IP Act in the Senate, as well as Orrin Hatch (R-Utah), Roy Blunt (R-Missouri), John Boozman (R-Arkansas) and Charles Grassley (R-Iowa), according to the AP; and Reps. Lee Terry (R-Nebraska), Ben Quayle (R-Arizona) and Rep. Rick Larsen, (D-Washington), who said they had been in support of a similar measure in the House, the Stop Online Piracy Act.
Speaker of the House John Boehner said Wednesday it was "pretty clear to many of us that there is a lack of consensus at this point."


----------

